# ZHUHAI | Zhuhai Shizimen Convention Center Phase 2 | 228m | 45 fl | 200m | 42 fl | T/O



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

Endy

















posted on gaoloumi by 

运动的石头

















posted on gaoloumi by charleszh31 on 11th May 2021


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 14:*








大湾区夜色 by 吉吉黄 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 28:*








橫琴金融島和灣仔 by AHao on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 31:*








初入摄影 by 186****3633 on 500px.com


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

charleszh31
on 13th August 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-05 by charleszh31


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by charleszh31 April 20 th 2022


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-11 by 鋼琴麯


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Like many other skyscraper projects in Zhuhai, this one was designed by architecture firm 10 Design. 
Check their website, fans of Chinese skyscrapers, their design style is very similar to that of Aedas (who also is behind a lot of Zhuhai Projects BTW). 








10 Design - Zhuhai International Convention Centre Phase 2







www.10design.co












10 Design - Façade Installation is wrapping up for Phase 2 development of Zhuhai International Convention & Exhibition Center!







www.10design.co


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-20 by charleszh31


----------

